# Install issue



## sollord (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD onto a system with a Tyan S2915 motherboard but it won't boot all the way; it gets to 
	
	



```
acpi0:<PTLTD XSDT> on motherboard
```
 and stops responding. I have to physically reboot it. I can get Windows and Linux to boot without issue but freebsd FreeBSD just locks up. If *I* turn off ACPI it gives me 
	
	



```
no usable event timer found
```
 and reboots.


----------



## johnblue (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you checked to make sure that it has the latest BIOS revision?  I know you said that it will run Windows et al ...


----------

